# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  duizeling, hoofdpijn, oorsuizen, misselijk. Evenwicht of anders?

## cass

Beste lezer, 

Al ruim vier weken heb ik last van hoofdpijn bij mijn linkerslaap tot aan mijn kaak. Constant een licht gevoel in mijn hoofd en ik het gevoel af en toe flauw/weg te vallen. 's Avonds, of na een gesprek met iemand, krijg ik last van oorsuizen/piepen. Onderstaand zal ik uitleggen hoe dit proces is verlopen; 

16-11-2012 ben ik tijdens het stappen, door onverklaarbare reden, op mijn hoofd getrapt. (deze trap was op het midden van mijn voorhoofd). Ik had hier op dat moment geen last van en ben gewoon zonder problemen naar bed gegaan. De werkweek die daarop volgde heb ik beleefd met constante duizelingen en heel veel hoofdpijn. Eind van de week ben ik naar de huisarts gegaan omdat ik zomaar om was gevallen.

De huisarts constateerde een zware hersenschudding. Het vreemde was/is echter dat ik nooit ben flauw gevallen of moest braken. Na drie weken aan 'het lijntje' gehouden te zijn worden de klachten erger en lijkt mijn oude (gezonde) gevoel verder als ooit. 

Momenteel beschrijven de klachten zich als een constante duizeling (hierdoor functioneer ik niet in mijn dagelijkse bezigheden), een zware hoofdpijn bij mijn linkerslaap, een suis in mijn oor, misselijk zodra de hoofdpijn of duizeling er is en het vervelendste van alles is dat ik constant het gevoel heb dat ik weg val. 

Voor zover ik zelf weet is mijn zicht gewoon normaal en heb ik verder geen aandoeningen gehad. Ik heb echter wel antibiotica geslikt voor een infectie die is opgelopen tijdens onveilige seks. Het schijnt dat dit in relatie met een onsteking aan het evenwichtsorgaan te maken heeft. 

Mijn vraag is of meerdere mensen dit herkennen en/of ervaren hebben? Is er iemand van af gekomen? Kan iemand een relatie leggen met Labyrinthitis, evenwichtsorgaan, vertigo of wat dan ook? 

Met hoop houdt ik dit forum in de gaten. 

Komende donderdag heb ik overigens een afspraak bij een neuroloog, eventueel wordt er een CT-Scan gemaakt. Als ik in ieder geval wat ik heb geeft dit al enkele rust.

Mvg,

----------

